# Some grits are better than others



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I actually like the 220 Pro grade on a sanding pad. It seems to last a lot longer than the klingspor I normally use (which I have no complaints about). However I'm really mad at this sandpaper. I have a Bosch OS50VC half sheet finish sander. This sandpaper and it's sticky back destroyed my sanding pad.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I used some of this and hated it myself. Lasts 10x less than Norton 3x, and is about the same price that they were charging for it before. I also found the sticky back to not stay sticky for very long at all.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

I thought the backing was a rubbery backing on these, really wanted to try it as i love the cloth ones from klingspor. I don't understand why anyone would put adhesive on the back, pre applied. its pretty easy to adhere a normal sheet to anything really.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

All of 3M's sandpapers, as far as I know, come with the sticky back. The sticky backing is there to make it easier to folder over the sandpaper and do detail hand sanding (no block). I actually really like this feature as I'm constantly doing precisely that.

Not everyone is going to love it though, as lumberjoe noted.

The sticky backing isn't particularly powerful. I think it's similar to a post it note. And like a post it note the stickiness goes down the tubes if you get dust on it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review. Reminds me to order some Norton 3X.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

3M seems to have hundreds, maybe thousands, of sandpaper choices, I've always been happy with their sandpaper (and most other 3M products). I have not used this pro grade with the sticky back but it sounds like a good idea for many applications.
If you're not happy return it to Home Depot and maybe they will stock something else if they get enough complaints.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. It was a nice review.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know where they come up with these ideas , If I want a sticky back I will buy the stuff that says PSA. Might have to stick with the Norton 3X if I can still find it.


----------

